# need DOS scandisk



## computer_kid (Aug 31, 2000)

I am upgrading a computer and in order to install win 98 from win 3.1 the CD says to close to DOS and run scandisk, the only thing is is that scandisk isn't there. Where can I download it. I am using MS-DOS 6.0 + advanced tools.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Did you try running scandisk from 

c:\dos

directory? If you installed dos it should be there.


----------



## computer_kid (Aug 31, 2000)

I have already checked there. It would be so much easier if I hadn't lost the book with the windows 95 registration number on it. I am trying to bypass win 95 and just install win 98 se right from the beginning


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Scandisk is on the 98 CD. Don't recall if it is in the root directory or not, but if you do a search of the CD you'll find it.

There is no problem with upgrading from 3.1 to 98. Actually, I would suggest it, so you don't end up with useless 95 stuff on your drive. Assuming you wanted to end up with 98 in the first place.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

